# Drove a 16 coupe today, availability question.



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

So my local Morton Grove dealer has a nice silver coupe they graciously allowed me to test drive today, I loved it. My two sons are at PSU so my wife and I are searching for an all weather GT car for the 1200 mile trip. This car would sit outside and perform Chicago winter duty.

So with the reasoning out of the way, my impressions:
It's stunning inside and out.
The view in every direction from the drivers seat is exceptional, very important to me in a shared road trip car. This surprised me. The quilted seats are so awesome (6'1" 225)
The tech overwhelmed me, I DD a tuned Miata, way too much **** going on.
Failed the left elbow on the door test, couldn't comfortably drive just with my left hand. This was not unexpected.
Failed the right elbow test, arm rest is way back to make room for the tech. This was not cool.
Very stiff with 19s but I dug it. Dynamic mode hangs onto to gears almost too much, perhaps because I was hitting the gas and letting off in new car non beating mode, car was very fast to me (Miata/tuned rabbit/cx5/pilot) much quicker than my current stuff
I loved the steering, critics be damned haha.
Superior style, so very cool.

Summary: it's too much car for my GT/winter duty. $46k is big bucks so I'm back searching for a 12 or 13 TT, a 13 Golf R and a new GTI with PP.
Anyone who scores one of these is going to love it.
Cheers,
Rick

And I forgot to ask, was the sales manager full court pressing me or are the regular TTs limited production. He insisted he was only allocated a few cars.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

he wasn't lying to you. for the first few months these are not going to be plentiful to dealerships.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Example: There are only two TT's per dealership in New England (total 12). Those are the "production" vehicles factory configured/delivered to gain visibility. With the Hungary plant closed as annually in August there won't be any more for some time to come. So yes, very limited availability at present.


----------



## KO7 (Oct 20, 2013)

I love the "cool factor" too, but that's way too much money for the "base" 2.0L turbo. I'd have a tough time justifying passing over an S3 for similar or less money. I also wish they could engineer a sunroof into the coupe version, although I know many don't care for them.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Agree they are a tad expensive*



KO7 said:


> I love the "cool factor" too, but that's way too much money for the "base" 2.0L turbo. I'd have a tough time justifying passing over an S3 for similar or less money. I also wish they could engineer a sunroof into the coupe version, although I know many don't care for them.


A bone stock 2016 roadster is about $5K more than when I last bought one in 2012. Of course the bone stock 2016 has a lot of features the 2012 did not, like multiple handling programs and the digital dash. Professional reviewers are unanimous that the Mk 3 is the best handling TT by far. However, exterior styling is nearly identical to the Mk 2, as is the engine.

The S3 is an interesting competitor to the TT, much more HP but poorer handling. According to some posts I've read the S3 does not handle as well as a Mk 2 TT which is understandable since they are two different cars. Still, it is an interesting trade-off. For those of us who like convertibles, it's a non-starter because Audi has not yet announced any plans to ever import an S3 cabrio nor a TTS roadster to the USA.

When you consider the asking price for a new base TT, several other competent options come to mind for about the same price, or less. The first is the BMW M235 which most professional reviewers rate superior to the base Mk 3 TT in all respects. The second is a slightly used boxster/cayman. The third is a new Corvette Stingray which can be bought for about $5K more than a typically optioned TT. A fourth option is to buy 2 Miatas or 2 BRZ/FRS.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course S3 horsepower is comparable to the Mk3 TTS and not the Mk3 TT. I considered the S3 for a time but nice as it is I didn't need another sedan.

I considered the M235i but at the end of the day I appreciate Quattro in all its variations. The Mk3 TTS is the more fair M235i competitor, as is the S3.

I also considered a new base Cayman or a CPO Cayman S. But as stellar as the Cayman is, the TTS is for me a better everyday/year 'round choice.

And I also considered picking up a Gen 4 Miata as I do like to tinker with Mazda's, but the TTS should well/better satisfy my sportscar hankerings. 




Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> A bone stock 2016 roadster is about $5K more than when I last bought one in 2012. Of course the bone stock 2016 has a lot of features the 2012 did not, like multiple handling programs and the digital dash. Professional reviewers are unanimous that the Mk 3 is the best handling TT by far. However, exterior styling is nearly identical to the Mk 2, as is the engine.
> 
> The S3 is an interesting competitor to the TT, much more HP but poorer handling. According to some posts I've read the S3 does not handle as well as a Mk 2 TT which is understandable since they are two different cars. Still, it is an interesting trade-off. For those of us who like convertibles, it's a non-starter because Audi has not yet announced any plans to ever import an S3 cabrio nor a TTS roadster to the USA.
> 
> When you consider the asking price for a new base TT, several other competent options come to mind for about the same price, or less. The first is the BMW M235 which most professional reviewers rate superior to the base Mk 3 TT in all respects. The second is a slightly used boxster/cayman. The third is a new Corvette Stingray which can be bought for about $5K more than a typically optioned TT. A fourth option is to buy 2 Miatas or 2 BRZ/FRS.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

I think we would all like the Mk3 TT to be less expensive.
On the UK TT Forum they have complained about their pricing ad nauseam.

Regarding the S3, those who have experience with both the S3 and the TTS seem to all agree that the TTS if far superior dynamically.
They complain the S3 is let down by numb steering etc.
So anyone cross shopping these two should drive them both before deciding.
For myself I am not open to a sedan at this point so it is no issue.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

The TT/TTS needs to move upmarket because it's going to be an upmarket performer. 

It's not a comparison against a 350Z and RX-8 anymore. The TTS now going to be punching against the base Cayman, Boxster and Corvette -- and probably winning.

The performance people are getting out of the same engine in a Golf R or S3 is mindblowing. I can't wait to get behind the wheel of a TTS. I just wish it had been a manual car -- perfect for me, except for that.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had an RX-8 and given Audi's interior quality in particular the TT was always upmarket from same. But I get your point.

And I too would have preferred a manual as well, but I expect the S-tronic performance to also be mind blowing.




jsausley said:


> The TT/TTS needs to move upmarket because it's going to be an upmarket performer.
> 
> It's not a comparison against a 350Z and RX-8 anymore. The TTS now going to be punching against the base Cayman, Boxster and Corvette -- and probably winning.
> 
> The performance people are getting out of the same engine in a Golf R or S3 is mindblowing. I can't wait to get behind the wheel of a TTS. I just wish it had been a manual car -- perfect for me, except for that.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Im assuming you are by me, (GlenGhetto = Glenview?), I'm on the west side of Lake County so not terrible far away. Anyways I picked up my 16 tts, if you want a ride to justify the purchase just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

aaronz said:


> Im assuming you are by me, (GlenGhetto = Glenview?), I'm on the west side of Lake County so not terrible far away. Anyways I picked up my 16 tts, if you want a ride to justify the purchase just let me know :thumbup:


Yeah, I'd love to check out your car. :laugh:
Rick in Glenview


----------

